# GTO JBA Exhaust Install



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

So I purchased the following. (Fresno, Ca driver)
JBA Shorty Headers C.A.R.B legal
JBA Catback
ProKit Eibach Springs
Hotchkis Adjustable Sway Bar Set
Diablo Predator SLP 455 Bobcat tuned installed
Brand New 235/40/18 NITTO NT050 tires


JBA catback was hard for me to install correctly. I had to take it into a local shop to get tack welded into place and re-positioned correctly. It was an OEM fitment, but a little hard for me personally. My mechanic skills are 3/10.

Sound: The sound is modest, but roars at WOT rev. NO cab noise. Love that. 

Overall happy. On the way to the shop, the fitment hung so low I scraped my brand new tips on a speed bump, very disappointed with that. But overall happy.

On handling notes. The car handles superbly. MUCH better than before. I really can feel it stick to the ground.

It doesn't try and swing me in circles when powering out of a turn from a stop, has some wheel slip and just bolts right out of corners. Really love the new suspension.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had JBA catless mids and catback on mine. I really like the sound at idle but wasn't a huge fan at WOT. I was an 04 but was converted to an 05/06 exhaust. Also didn't have any issues with fitment. Did break an exhaust hanger but it was an easy fix.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

I take back my comment about the JBA fitment. It turns out I did a bang up job on the install after talking to the mechanic.

USER ERROR! JBA FITMENT WAS GOOD. And now it sounds good too.


----------

